

GeoAPI - query & write data about places. - mariusae
http://code.google.com/p/geo-api/

======
wooster
3\. LICENSE RESTRICTIONS – You agree that you will not, and will not assist or
enable others to:

a) cache, record, pre-fetch, or otherwise store any portion of the Company
Content or attempt or provide a means to execute any "bulk download"
operations;

And, yes, I have a horse in this particular race.

------
chanux
>query & write data about places.

Can I write data in? Couldn't find a clue about that in my quick scan.

~~~
gjblee
Yup, you can write arbitrary data to it in any format you like. See "Writing
to a custom-writeable view" at <http://code.google.com/p/geo-
api/wiki/MethodView>.

